# Michigan contractors BEWARE



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a few companies we have worked for that I have never seen any feed back on, but did not pay as promised, newest one Ensured Principles & Provisions, (we left her in July) Non payment ,still has not paid us in full,she bought herself a house tho, and didn't pay several of her contractors. Bankers Maint. and inspec. (we left in feb.) big discrepancy in pay, fought with the owner and she let us go, but in the end paid us what was owed, but I had turned her in to a collection agency, Michigan Realty Solutions, (We All Kno JAY) , Agape Better Homes (never Paid) , I believe these are all regionals, Also Jay (MRS) has started a new company in his wifes name out of Indiana, trying to lure more of us to do free work....:furious: its people like this that make it hard to stay in this business! I would appreciate any feed back, and ways to collect from those who still owe us:yes:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sounds like here*

Sounds like a person here in MN>.. they are based out of Riverfalls WI... they do horse**** work.. hire all Craigslist idiots. and then do nothing but charge them back.. so they end up working for free.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

They know how to keep it classy.. I guess they took a lesson from the idoit owner that owned The Cleaning Crew.


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Jay and mrs*

I follow jay and MRS closely.i try to warn all contractors about him so if you know the name of the company in Indiana let me know so word can be spread


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

What is the best course of action when dealing with companies like these. We cannot let them get away with it. They must pay one way shape or form.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Notify their client, repeatedly! Tell them you will be filing leins, even if you are unable to.... Make as much noise as possible!


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

After being on the phone with Altisource and getting through to a supervisor that had an American english accent, she was able to help. She said to email Jay and if he will not pay, that she has helped many sub-contractors in the past. It's bad when a company will bleed you so dry making excuse after excuse and not being able to sign on with another company due to lack of funds.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

APG said:


> After being on the phone with Altisource and getting through to a supervisor that had an American english accent, she was able to help. She said to email Jay and if he will not pay, that she has helped many sub-contractors in the past. It's bad when a company will bleed you so dry making excuse after excuse and not being able to sign on with another company due to lack of funds.


I hear ya there, been in that boat a few times, we have other income, my husband is a fireman, so we have income from that, but it sucks when you don't get paid and you have to dip into that just to keep the business going, I firmly believe in KARMA... and those companies who screw you I hope there house burns to the ground!!!!! :furious: but yea in 4 mons those companies I mentioned bled us out of over $50,000 that was some of my husbands retirement from Gerber/Nestle.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mason0127 said:


> I follow jay and MRS closely.i try to warn all contractors about him so if you know the name of the company in Indiana let me know so word can be spread


If I find out the name I will surely post for all to see:thumbsup:


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Paramount construction in warren mi also needs to be added to the list.they also have tons of excuses why they can't pay their subs.
Be careful....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

APG said:


> What is the best course of action when dealing with companies like these. We cannot let them get away with it. They must pay one way shape or form.


The best course of action is to NOT work for them. Period. I'd rather work at McDicks instead.

This scenario continually gets replayed. Why on earth anyone answers a Craigslist ad promising riches in P&P is beyond me. How anyone gets $1000's in debt to some company you met through Craigslist is also beyond me.

Think about it this way. Would you (not specifically APG, I mean anyone reading this) answer a CL ad giving someone $5k- $50k to help fund their startup with a 60 day payment terms and 10% interest? You better have answered "yes" because that is exactly what you did when signing on with a regional.

Craigslist is NOT the place to find work. If anyone gets work from there, they better have a contract and financial disclosure form for your client to sign. Not the other way around. Just who exactly is extending the line of credit? Oh yeah, it is the CONTRACTOR.......Before anyone answers a CL ad, have your background check (on the potential client) ready :thumbsup:


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mason0127 said:


> Paramount construction in warren mi also needs to be added to the list.they also have tons of excuses why they can't pay their subs.
> Be careful....


I have seen there ad there pricing is a joke:thumbsup: they acually have there name on it lol.... but yes these guys that are on here that have been doing this for a long time know what they are talking about, we do private work also that pays our bills, and yes going direct is best, brokers, banks.. I think are the best and 3 people are not taking a chunk of your pie while your the one doing the work:yes:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Mason0127 said:


> Paramount construction in warren mi also needs to be added to the list.they also have tons of excuses why they can't pay their subs.
> Be careful....



You should of never excepted those low prices, I have seen them...


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Mason0127 said:


> Paramount construction in warren mi also needs to be added to the list.they also have tons of excuses why they can't pay their subs.
> Be careful....


I got 9 emails in a 1 month period from them. They sent pricing and docs in the first email... I never responded.


----------

